# Microfinance & Poverty in India?



## mvangelder

Hello, I'm a journalist doing a story on microfinance. I was wondering if anyone here knows an Indian who has taken out a microloan, or has worked in microfinance yourself?

Many apologies if this isn't an appropriate question for the forum.

Thank you,
Martha


----------



## banni

Yup I do have clear knowledge bout it.......


----------



## mvangelder

I'd love to talk to you about it! I've heard a lot about it from the US point of view, but I'm really curious what it looks like in practice. Would you be willing to email me at [email protected]?


----------



## banni

Yup will do that but probably next week plz???


----------



## mvangelder

No problem -- looking forward to it.


----------



## Veronica

This thread has been moved to media requests. Posts like this are not allowed in the main forum.


----------

